# anyone going to John Mayer in Montreal?



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Just booked our tickets, hotel and airfare for John Mayer in Montreal in february.

can't wait...


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm gonna be at the show in London ... 5th row from the stage! Cant wait


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't mean to be a bubble burster, but I felt the same way when I saw him a few years back when he was touring with Sheryl Crow. He sounded terrible and barely engaged the crowd. A far cry from the charismatic performer he is on his DVDs and countless YouTube performances. Who knows, maybe he had an off day. Sucked for me though. 

Sheryl Crow on the other hand was absolutely fantastic. A seasoned performer with a lot of class. Glad I didn't miss that part of the show.

I hope he puts on a good show for you guys though. Sorry about the bad review.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Must have been a bad day because I have heard from numerous people that he is great on stage...

I am travelling a long way to see him so he better be good...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've tried several times to like him and his music, but I can't. Maybe it's the breathy voice or the enormous ego, but I just don't get what it is that people find entertaining. To me, most of his music sounds like a guy with chops showing off, not music.

His blues iteration is pretty good, but even doing that I think he overplays.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I've tried several times to like him and his music, but I can't. Maybe it's the breathy voice or the enormous ego, but I just don't get what it is that people find entertaining. To me, most of his music sounds like a guy with chops showing off, not music.
> 
> His blues iteration is pretty good, but even doing that I think he overplays.


You're not alone.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Depends... I will admit he does have a giant ego, but I don't really care about famous people personally. I don't know them, so for me it's all about the music.

In reply to the opinion that he sounds like a guy showing off his chops, he's about way more than his guitar. Listen to some of his lyrics. They're incredibly well written and cover some pretty deep themes. He does write some pretty brutal stuff like "Your Body is a Wonderland," but if you throw that stuff out the window and consider songs like "Stop This Train," and "Clarity," you can't argue with his songwriting.

I am desperately trying to get tickets for his Toronto show, but I think I might have found out too late. D=


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I like all his music....call me a panzy etc if you want. he is a great guitar player/song writer. And I dont find he has an ego, its more like im having a super time on this "train" and he's making the most of it, don't hate on him for banging aniston! ha ha. slow dancing in a burning room is probably my favorite song he's done...

great work.

anyways...like him or hate him. im going to see him, My wife and I are going to have a great time in Montreal, and enjoy a concert together! oh and taco supreme in the underground! anyone who likes tacos and tex mex food, go there!

for the TO tickets....did you try his website?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a reluctant John Mayer fan. I always thought he was cheese, but the guitarist mags and my guitar instructor kept telling me how great he was. I bought the Continuum album, and try as I did to write him off as a pop teen idol, I just couldn't do it. The guitar playing is great, and the songwriting is better than the VAST majority of what passes for music these days. He won me over with the quality of his work, which is really what matters at the end of the day. His personality may rub people the wrong way, but at the end of the day, he writes great songs and plays the guitar very well. That's his job, and he's good at it, so I have to give him props. I wish he had the cool factor of SRV or Jimi, but unfortunately those guitar gods have left us. Maybe Mayer will mature into someone of that realm. In the meantime, I have to respect that the guy is really good at his craft. With so few truly popular guitar players out there today (and I mean mainstream popular), he's been a great ambassador for guitar playing, the blues, and real musicianship.

I wanted to go see him in Toronto, but I have a thing about seeing concerts in big venues like the ACC. They're just too big for me to be able to enjoy myself.

--- D


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Haven't seen him live yet and will probably have to check him on his next tour.

In regards to the mans playing, I fell in the same category of almost writing him off as just another saptastic cheese-ball. Then I stumbled across his live cover of Lenny by SRV. The guy has some serious flavour in my opinion. Ad his work in the John Mayer Trio was pretty good as well. Can't say I was digging the whole album, but the majority of it grew on me pretty quickly.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I know this borders on blasphemy, and I may be struck down before I press the "Post Reply" button, but I was sold when I heard his version of Jimi's "Bold As Love". It is probably better than the original. *cringe*

--- D


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Duster said:


> I know this borders on blasphemy, and I may be struck down before I press the "Post Reply" button, but I was sold when I heard his version of Jimi's "Bold As Love". It is probably better than the original. *cringe*
> 
> --- D


You know what, he did do a great cover of Bold as Love. My favorite version of BAL is when he performed it live at "React Now" i think it was in the wake (no pun intended) of the Tsunami in Thailand. I find that he did a great job on Wait Till Tomorrow as well. 

Love his music. He's playing in Vancouver as well but I won't go to that one. He's playing GM Place which is way too big in my opinion. I'd rather see him at a smaller venue. I saw Colin James last week at the Orpheum in Vancouver and it was fantastic. I was sitting 8 rows back from the stage. It was awesome. The opening act, Suzie McNeil, was really good as well.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet Suzie McNeil from the Rock Star INXS reality show? Oh, I liked her.

--- D



Stratin2traynor said:


> You know what, he did do a great cover of Bold as Love. My favorite version of BAL is when he performed it live at "React Now" i think it was in the wake (no pun intended) of the Tsunami in Thailand. I find that he did a great job on Wait Till Tomorrow as well.
> 
> Love his music. He's playing in Vancouver as well but I won't go to that one. He's playing GM Place which is way too big in my opinion. I'd rather see him at a smaller venue. I saw Colin James last week at the Orpheum in Vancouver and it was fantastic. I was sitting 8 rows back from the stage. It was awesome. The opening act, Suzie McNeil, was really good as well.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You know what, he did do a great cover of Bold as Love. My favorite version of BAL is when he performed it live at "React Now" i think it was in the wake (no pun intended) of the Tsunami in Thailand. I find that he did a great job on Wait Till Tomorrow as well.


I think that "Where the Light Is" is probably his best concert ever recorded. Check out "Wait 'Till Tomorrow" on that one, it's unbelievably clean.

I actually used to hate him back in the "Room for Squares" days, when the thing that was on the radio most was "Your Body is a Wonderland". *pukes* However, my buddy gave me Continuum and it just grew on me. I have all of his CD's now, including Inside Wants Out and Any Given Thursday... If you haven't heard those two early ones, you should definitely check them out - great songwriting. "Neon" was written back when he was in his late teens/early twenties.

I was planning to see him at the ACC in Toronto, but then I found out that tickets for the second level are in the neighbourhood of 150 quid. Floor runs anywhere from 300-500. That's absolutely outrageous; I'd rather watch in front of the TV than pay 150 bucks to sit in the nosebleeds.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> I think that "Where the Light Is" is probably his best concert ever recorded. Check out "Wait 'Till Tomorrow" on that one, it's unbelievably clean.
> 
> I actually used to hate him back in the "Room for Squares" days, when the thing that was on the radio most was "Your Body is a Wonderland". *pukes* However, my buddy gave me Continuum and it just grew on me. I have all of his CD's now, including Inside Wants Out and Any Given Thursday... If you haven't heard those two early ones, you should definitely check them out - great songwriting. "Neon" was written back when he was in his late teens/early twenties.
> 
> I was planning to see him at the ACC in Toronto, but then I found out that tickets for the second level are in the neighbourhood of 150 quid. Floor runs anywhere from 300-500. That's absolutely outrageous; I'd rather watch in front of the TV than pay 150 bucks to sit in the nosebleeds.


Yup. The beer is cheaper at home, too.

--- D


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

I got row 22 seats to see him in saskatoon, im taking my father. he took me to all kinds of shows and now i love to take him. its something we love to do together


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I just scored some tickets for my wife and myself when he rolls into London next Saturday. Like a couple of previous posts mentioned, I was not much of a fan of the earlier stuff. What really turned it around for me was "Try" and 'Continuim". I think I'll pickup his latest album "Battle Studies"...sounds like a great album from the reviews and the clips I have heard. I like his songwriting and I think he is an excellent guitarist. Should be a great show!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

im getting up at 5am tomorrow morning to hit the plane to get to montreal. 

I got battle studies for vtines day from my wife, its more "poppy" than "blues" but there is great musicality and song writing.

the "where the light is" dvd is amazing...i caught the last 3 songs on HD net concerts at 4am the other morning. pvr'ed the 3 of them, the behind the nut bending on gravity is KILLER!

I am so excited to see him live and pull some of the srv/hendrix riffs outa his bag of tricks.

anyone in montreal going to see him my wife and I will be at baton rouge before the concert I will be wearing a red hoodie and come up and say Hi!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My wife and I saw him on Saturday here in London. Just a great show! His band is very tight and he sure can rip it up on guitar. Enjoy the concert!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah,

the whole band is great....yeah! got our suitcases packed!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Just back from the concert. All I have to say is that John is a true entertainer. what a great performance. Anyone who wants to see some riffs, and then some soothing music, John is a great bet. He played for 2hrs, Michael Franti, very good opening act too. got the crowd pumped up for John.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> Just back from the concert. All I have to say is that John is a true entertainer. what a great performance. Anyone who wants to see some riffs, and then some soothing music, John is a great bet. He played for 2hrs, Michael Franti, very good opening act too. got the crowd pumped up for John.


He didn't use the "n-word", did he?

--- D


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

NO.....

thats in the past, that was him trying to be clever for an interview, he's not a racist!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> NO.....
> 
> thats in the past, that was him trying to be clever for an interview, he's not a racist!


Yeah, I never really thought he was a racist anyway. Now I'm just sure that he's an idiot. I don't know which is worse.

Why do our heroes have to be so flawed? How's that song go: Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio?...

--- D


----------

